# China's Got Talent



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Guy can breathe through his ears and blow up balloons.

Groovy.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...ures-of-the-day-31-January-2011.html?image=11


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

His eustachian tubes must be following a different pathway


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

> When he was older Zhang started to explore his strange ability by smoking using his ear.


If this guy gets cancer in his ear no one will wonder why.


----------

